# A few Honey pics



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Having seen all the pics of Nina, I thought I should post a few pics of Honey now she's 14 months old! She's kind of similar to Nina but she's got a longer and narrower muzzle and not half as photogenic as little Nina! She hates the camera! I haven't posted many of her as she's very scared of my phone/camera. The first two I managed to get of her through the window but the last one shows her true fear. I'd asked her to sit and then when she saw me go to take a picture she crouched down, poor thing. Makes her look really tiny! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow jane she is gorgeous!!! She is very photogentic,i love her! she has a look of miley about her i think only an english version xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous girl.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Honey Bunny...you are such a gorgeous girl...I don't understand why you don't like having your photo taken as you're such a great model 

She looks fab Jane, love the 2nd pic...she's got a real girly face 

Need a little Biscuit fix now 

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Lovely honey, grown up so pretty


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She is lovely, I love the one through the patio door, is she a very nervous dog?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Honey is beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Jane, Honey is gorgeous she has a lovely coat. 

Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jane she's a beauty, her face in the second one.... Ahhh trying to slighly take her picture x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tinman said:


> She is lovely, I love the one through the patio door, is she a very nervous dog?


Yes, she is what I'd call a 'delicate' little dog. I don't know why but she is just not comfortable with many household noises and is often spotted with her tail between her legs. It's either in her nature or due to the fact she spent a lot of time in the garden at her breeder's house, although it was during nice weather last August. However, she seems completely fearless on walks and can be quite a nuttly little thing! She just loves meeting other dogs and people and gets very excited about it, which often makes people laugh! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mandym said:


> Wow jane she is gorgeous!!! She is very photogentic,i love her! she has a look of miley about her i think only an english version xxx


Hi Mandy I remember you saying that Miley had a small face. When wet, Honey has such a tiny little face. It's amazing how different they look without their fluff! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

AAh bless her, she is a pretty little girl Jane. Such a shame she doesn't like the camera. I wonder if there is a way to de-senstize her to it. Have you tried getting the camera out and just holding it in you hand while feeding her treats? Then progress to letting her sniff it, holding the camera up etc. etc. Sorry if you already have but would be lovely to try and fix her fear of it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is very sweet and girly - 2nd photo is lovely, looks like a lovely smile.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jane I am so pleased I saw this thread .. Honey is very pretty  bet her coat is easier to groom than Biccy's .. Her colouring is lovely . oh I love her xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so cute and for being scared she is quite the poser


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Honey is so very pretty and they are lovely photos.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh sweet thing, that is too bad that she is afraid of the camera.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is lovely. Looks like she has a halo! . Isn't it funny they way they get upset and nervouse over the oddest things. Maybe her hearing is ultra sensitive and all the house hold noise is just too jarring for her.


----------

